# Adding a axle pump



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a reasonably priced (yeah right Ha Ha Ha) kit to add an axle pump? Specifically, I wish to add one to my Aster Schools. I have mavhined complex projects so I am capable of adapting. I don't know why, but I am just hesitant to scratch it.
thanks,
Dave


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Materialsatz...4608396484 

Manfred 

comes in a kit as far as i know!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cocobear1313 on 25 Sep 2012 06:55 AM 
Does anyone know of a reasonably priced (yeah right Ha Ha Ha) kit to add an axle pump? Specifically, I wish to add one to my Aster Schools. I have mavhined complex projects so I am capable of adapting. I don't know why, but I am just hesitant to scratch it.
thanks,
Dave


I know what you mean. It's a simple little device but seems quite intimidating. Little bit of brass, couple of stainless (or nitrile) balls, a ram, an eccentric and a couple of "D" bits. And the eccentric doesn't seem so bad if you have a 4-jaw chuck. 
At least the ebay listing that Manfred posted shows "Versand nach: Weltweit" (Ships worldwide), but from the description, it looks like a machinists kit i.e. boring and brazing required.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

These links might be useful

Markus Neeser: Instalment 12: Dressing up a boiler:
http://www.markusneeser.ch/Markus_N...Part12.pdf

Aster Lion Water Feed Pump How to make an axle driven water feed
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/2818362...water-feed 


Might ask Aster if they have an Axle Pump. (although you are wanting to build one.)

G1MRA has what seems to be a large following of Aster Schools, might try the group.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave, 
From what I recall, it is WHERE to fit it, as there is not really room to have an eccentric on the driving axles due to the firebox. 
One Canadian many years ago added his as a crosshead pump very successfully. 
David Morgan-Kirby might be able to add more details as I only saw it once when the loco ran here on my track, and I don't remember the details of how it was fitted. 
I added a tender pump, and found on mine, that you just stopped at the station for a couple of minutes every now and then and pumped up the boiler. 
Even with axle pump locos, I still stop at the station. 
I am never sure what is so great about running and running round and round and never stopping! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a goodall valve on mine, under the dome, but I seldom use it...


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied. A gentleman nearby has one fitted but it is no longer made. David, you have to remove a small rectangle of material for clearance. As to why, different strokes. I do enjoy the starts and stops but prefer that they occur from the comfort of my deck chair via RC. I have a ground railroad and am always wary of running low on water some distance from my "station". As I get older, I imagine stooping will become more unattractive. I am going to start sketching a pump tonight and see where it leads me.. 

dave


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Dave, 
I understand your hesitation. A water pump is on my build list too. I started a thread a while back and got a lot of useful information about design. I have yet to build it, but I'm getting close. Here is the link. I think you will find a lot there to help with your design. Keep us posted! 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/124355/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link Randy. 

dave


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

If you have access to the G1MRA Newsletter and Journal, check out Markus Neeser's article in issue 203 (Autumn 2004) which describes a series of upgrades to the Schools, one of which is a cleverly designed axlepump that fits over the pilot truck and bolts in using existing mounting points. 

Markus offered these pumps for sale as self-install kits for a short time, so it might be worth contacting him to get more detailed plans to assist you in building your own. 

If you need a hand in locating the article, contact me off board.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I understand your concern. Running ground level does pose a problem, especially on older knees, like mine. Have you considered an electric pump, like a Regner? It could be coupled with Bill Ford's Water Level Detection System to keep a proper water level in the boiler at all times.


----------

